# registry-code für custom shortcut erstellen



## bmxsteffen (11. Mai 2006)

hi!

weiß vielleicht jemand, wie ich den desktop-rechtsklick-befehl "desktopsymbole anzeigen" in einem keyboard shortcut unterbringen kann?
da muß doch code in die registry eingefügt werden, oder? 
ist das überhaupt möglich

danke schon mal,
steffen.


----------



## frager (12. Mai 2006)

Du musst zuerste ein Programm schreiben, das die Symbole versteckt und dann evtl eine Verknüpfung auf dieses Programm machen.

Hier ein Beispielprogramm für VisaulBasic: 
http://www.microsoft.com/germany/ms.../TaskleisteUndDesktopAusblenden.mspx?mfr=true


----------



## SonMiko (15. Mai 2006)

Nur so nebenbei,
das sogenannte "Kontextmenü" rufst du mit der Taste wo das Fenster mit dem Mauszeiger drin ist auf. Alle standard Natural Keyboards haben diese taste, von der Leertaste nach rechts folgt die ALT GR Taste, dann die zweite Windows Taste und dann die besagte Taste.

Gruß,

Mike


----------



## frager (17. Mai 2006)

HI @ all ^^

wollte das alte Thema noch mal aufgreifen und hab ein Programm in C++ gemacht mit dem man die Desktop-Symbole ausblenden kann. Hier: 


```
#include <windows.h>

void hide(HWND hWnd, int *cmd);
const int HKID_DESKTOP = 0x1001;
const int HKID_TASKBAR = 0x1002;
int status_d = SW_HIDE;
int status_t = SW_HIDE;

int WINAPI WinMain(HINSTANCE hInstance, HINSTANCE hPrevInstance, LPSTR lpCmdLine, int nShowCmd)
{
	MSG msg;
	HWND hWnd = NULL;
	int *cmd;

	if(!RegisterHotKey(NULL, HKID_DESKTOP, MOD_WIN, 'C'))
		return 0;
	if(!RegisterHotKey(NULL, HKID_TASKBAR, MOD_WIN, 'V'))
		return 0;

	while(GetMessage(&msg, NULL, 0, 0)) {
		if(msg.message == WM_HOTKEY) {
			if((int)msg.wParam == HKID_DESKTOP) {
				hWnd = FindWindow("progman", NULL);
				cmd = &status_d;
			} else if((int)msg.wParam == HKID_TASKBAR) {
				hWnd = FindWindow("Shell_TrayWnd", NULL);
				cmd = &status_t;
			}
			if(hWnd)
				hide(hWnd, cmd);
			hWnd = NULL;
		}
	}

	UnregisterHotKey(NULL, HKID_DESKTOP);
	UnregisterHotKey(NULL, HKID_TASKBAR);

	return msg.wParam;
}

void hide(HWND hWnd, int *cmd)
{
	ShowWindow(hWnd, *cmd);
	
	if(*cmd == SW_HIDE)
		*cmd = SW_NORMAL;
	else
		*cmd = SW_HIDE;
}
```

Programm ausfuehren, 
WinTaste+C -> Desktopsymbole ein/ausblenden
WinTaste+V -> Taskleiste ein/ausblenden

hf ^^


----------



## chromaclear (4. September 2009)

Ich wollte keinen neues Thema aufmachen, da meine Frage hier ganz gut untergebracht ist.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Desktop-Symbole ein und auszublenden und dazu den linken Bildschirmrand als Ein/Aus Schalter zu definieren?

Also einmal mit der Maus an den linken Bildschirmrand: Desktopy Symbole verschwieden
Nochmal mit der Maus an den linken Bildschirmrand: Desktop-Symbole wieder da.

Also ähnlich wie bei der Taskleiste (ein/ausblenden per Mausberührung mit dem unteren Bildschirmrand).

Ach ja und hätte nicht jemand Lust ein kleines Programm zu schreiben welches unter XP und Vista funktioniert?

Wäre echt klasse...

Gruss Peter


----------

